
Nearley – Simple and fast Earley parser for JavaScript - zachlatta
https://github.com/Hardmath123/nearley
======
geekuillaume
I finally understood how to do a reverse polish notation from an example of a
parser project. This is the kind of Open-Source projects README we should read
everywhere. We understand what the project do, how it does it and why it's
better than other solutions, plus we have very good examples completely
commented and explained.

Really good work ! :)

------
nikolay
Thanks for sharing! I didn't know what an Earley parser [0] was!

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earley_parser](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earley_parser)

------
sotojuan
Very interesting project. Thanks for sharing!

